# Bäume in C



## BaYan (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin noch nicht so fit in C. Ich muss ein Baum(mit n Kanten) programieren und 2 Funktionen einbauen. Einmal muss ich den längsten Pfad angeben, und anzahl der Ecken.

Ich habe wenig Ahnung wie ich anfangen soll. Soll ich mit verkettete Listen programieren? Wenn ja wieviele Zeiger auf den nächsten element muss ich haben? Manche Ecken haben ein Kind, und manche Ecken haben 3 Kinder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Kachelator (17. Juni 2005)

> Ich habe wenig Ahnung wie ich anfangen soll. Soll ich mit verkettete Listen programieren?


  Nein, denn du sollst ja einen Baum programmieren.

Vielleicht solltest du dich noch einmal mit deinem Lehrer/Dozenten kurzschliessen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Aufgabe nicht dem gelernten Stoff entspricht. Oder?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (18. Juni 2005)

Wo happerts denn?
In der Theorie oder in der Ausführung. Wenn du Probleme beim Verständnis von Bäumen hast, dann schau dir das mal an:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binärer_Suchbaum
Außerdem solltest du dir zunächst erst mal mit einfach verketteten und dann mit doppelt verketteten Listen anfangen, wenn du den Baum noch nicht verstehst.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## BaYan (18. Juni 2005)

OK ich habe mir ein paar informationen geholt. Ich mache es lieber mit Listen. Denn ich weiß nicht wie ich es ohne Listen programieren soll. Mein Dozent meint, dass ich es auch mit einfach verkettete Listen machen kann. 

vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

